# Backyard city sheep?



## Anny

You often hear stories about people in the city who keep goats with out much trouble. I was wondering if the same is possible to do with sheep?  I know it would be more work then having your sheep on a large farm but could you make it work? 

How much hay/green would about 2 small sheep need on a daily bases? 
How much grass/pasture would you need for two say Baby doll sheep? 

Do you think it's a good idea or horrible to try to raise a few small sheep in the city? 

Does anyone do this? 

I have been keeping chickens for quite some time and I was thinking about either adding goats or sheep to the mix next summer, but I'm still in the researching stages. I know people near me who keep goats, and they don't have to much issues with it.


----------



## houndit

I think that it could be done.  Sheep are much easier to raise than Goats.  Goats have the tendency to get out a lot more than sheep.  I have not had Shep long enough to help you on the Pasture question.  I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Iceblink

I live in the city with my sheep, and we all do just fine. I checked with all my neighbors first, and they are ok with it. Which is good, because I don't think sheep are as easy to keep 'undercover' as chickens. For one thing, they're noisier. And their pee stinks. So if you don't have a lot of room, you will have to do a lot of cleaning, and have a place for all the soiled bedding. 

Also, you can't bribe your neighbors with a  constant by-product, like eggs.


----------



## FarmerChick

definitely check the regulations.  worst thing if you do this and find out it is against city laws.

if you can....2 sheep would be easy keepers.

be sure you have hay storage shed.  You will be needing alot of it.  Sheep will eat that grass to the ground....you will be feeding hay and pellets to sustain them.

You don't need alot of land at all.   2 sheep could easily be kept in a VERY large pen type area.

1 - 2 flakes of hay per animal per day.--again depending on grass situation.

winter probably more depending on your winter situation.


----------

